# SuperDazzlersTricepKickbackLungesAreAtrocious..... .......log.



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay, thought I better start a journal. Bit of background first......I'm a 38 year old northern monkey who's kept himself in reasonable shape all his life.

I was a keen footballer who then due to work commitments gave that up and become a bit of an obsessive runner. I love running but found it turned me into a skinny runt. I've now been lifting for a fair few years now and had added a bit of muscle and kept reasonably lean.

My goals are to slow bulk as ultimately I want to get as big as I naturally can. I have nothing against steriods, i've swallowed and snorted potentially much more dangerous substances over the years but it's just not a route I can justifibly go down financially. I would love to be a monster but hey, I love to $hag Kelly Brook too!!

Due to my gym closing down i'm training at home, I've turned my garage into a gym and to be honest i'm loving it. I've now got 100kg+ of weight, various bars, bench, chinup bar, heavyass punch bag and a couple of kettle bells. I'm also doing a fair bit of skipping at the moment for cardio as I find I have a bit of a natural flair for it.

Training is Back/Biceps, Legs/Shoulders and Chest/Triceps which is usually Mon, Wed and Fri with cardio done Tues and Saturday. This sometimes gets swapped about a bit but 90% of the time, its like that. I keep a big chalkboard in the garage and keep a keen eye on progress, i work on hitting 3x10 with excellent form then add more weight.

Diet is fairly clean, it usually consists of.......

5:45 banana and strong coffee

6:00 train

7:00 50g of oats/semi skimmed milk with blueberries, cinnaman, strawberries etc etc

10:30 2 boiled eggs

13:00 tin of tuna with teaspoon of low fat mayo

15:30 4 ryvitas with peanut butter

19:00 meat with veg or salad with sweet potato

21:30 cottage cheese or handful of nuts.

This is the part I think I need to address, to add bulk I think I need to eat more. Having reasonably low body fat I don't want to go on a dirty bulk and lose too much definition, especially during the summer!!!

I wanted to start this log to a) get feedback/advice from you lot and B) keep a check on food cheats and overall state of mind.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Doesn't seem like enough protein in your diet to me mate, especially around training.

From the moment you wake till 1pm your probs getting only 45g protein!(including the tin of tuna!)

Not good IMO, would definatly add a whey shake pwo, move your 10.30 eggs + 3 extra to the 7 o'clock meal and have something like a lean meat source (chicken/turkey) with sweet potato and salad/veg.

That would be a good start 

Subbed by the way mate


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers mate, going to look at diet. Think you're right about lack of protein early on. Might add shakes or swap 7:00 and 10:30 meals around. Instead of eggs I sometimes wolf down a couple of chicken breasts at 10:30, would this be more beneficial?

Oh, I forgot to break down my actual lifting.

To quote Run DMC, "and it goes a little somethin' like dis"

Mon: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Tues: Cardio

Wed: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Diamond Press Ups

Thurs: Rest

Fri: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Sat: Cardio

Sun: Rest


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 19th March: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Well........... that was a session of two halfs. I was up at 5:30, got dressed, had a strong coffee and a handful of nuts and then got in the garage.

First part of session was poor, my grip failed on the third set at 6 reps (the previous week i'd hit 8 with no dramas). Anyway, i rested for a couple of seconds and then knocked the last two out.

Chin ups were $hit too, i didn't improve my previous weeks 9/8/6. If anything, the last two reps on my third set were with less than perfect form.

Bent over rows were better, i knocked a couple more reps out and bent over flyes were also okay because i'd upped the weight this week and still hit 7 or 8 for the three sets.

Barbell curls were immense, felt strong and really contracted the muscle at the top of each rep. Recently i've been doing these with my back against the wall and my knees bent so i'm almost in a sitting postion, anyone else do this? It's meant i've had to drop the weight a little but means i'm not using my back to help swing them up.

Hammer curls were also good, again was using a slightly heavier weight this week and was happy to knock out a decent amount of reps even though the barbell curls had taken their toll a lot.

Food all sorted for work today. Consists of tuna salad, a couple of chicken legs (no skin) from last nights roast, some fruit and nuts and half a tub of low fat cottage cheese with pineapple. I wasn't going to have the cottage cheese as my wife was going to take it to work. This morning she was deliberating if to actually throw it away as it had been open for 3 days. I tried it, told her not to be stupid and now it's in the works fridge.

Food over weekend has been 95% good. I did succumb to a couple of bhaji's and samosas on Saturday that a customer kindly brought in, I let the gannets at work polish off the rest.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cardio tomorrow, choices are....

a) swift 5m run

B) kettlebell

c) punchbag & skipping

If it's dry i'll probably run, if not it's either B) or c)

When the mornings get a little lighter i'll be in our local park doing short, sharp but very intense hill sprint sessions. Got to say I love these even if the early morning dog walkers think i'm nuts. Fu(k 'em.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tues 20th March

Cardio....

Found that by the time i'd got my ass up and out of bed it was just becoming light. That allowed me to complete my first session of hill sprints this year.

Started with my normal football pitch workout which is basically sprinting the lengths and running the widths. Did about 10 minutes of this and got to admit the widths went from runs to jogs to walks.

Then did my series of hillsprints. The grassy hill is about 70m or so and its a decent incline. Did these for about another 10 minutes or so.

Finished the session with about a 10 minute run which eventually lead me home.

***************************************************************

Wed 21st March Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Well it must be the first day of Summer cos for the first time this year I haven't need gloves or a hoodie for the garage. Overall it was an excellent session. Made increases on all lifts even if it was by just rep. Last weeks Military Press was pi$$ poor but these week I felt stronger and really pressed the fookers out - ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lunges are my weak area, whenever I add serious weight it always leaves me with big DOMS in my ass cheeks. At the moment i'm lunging well within my limits but know that by pushing it i can hamper the rest of my week. Any ideas guys?

Food wise, i've been tight. Last night we went out with another couple to watch Mrs Browns Boys stageshow, i was on lime and water all night.

I'm happy for anyone to jump in with any opinions/ideas by the way.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thurs 22nd March

Rest day.

I was really tempted to set the alarm early when i saw the weather forcast for today but decided that a well earned rest would be better. Glad i did, the extra hour and a half in bed did me good and it was a bit foggy first thing so all in all, right decision.

DOMS in ass cheeks are minor this morning. Glad they are but i'm still unhappy that im lunging well within my max capabilities.

Food is still in check, im loaded up with tuna wraps, chicken breasts, a couple of ryvitas with peanut butter and fruit. Just need to sell some cars today and i'll be happy!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fri 23rd March: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Diamond Press Ups

Good workout, had Ice Muthafunking T blasting out and felt good. I tend to blast through this workout as there's less faffing with swapping bars and weights etc. Certainly dips and diamond press ups are done just with bodyweight. Can't remember if i've already said this but i stick to strict 1 minute rests between sets so i was in and out in 40 minutes today. The Diamonds were hard today, i think i knocked out 10/8/7 with ultra strict form. The Skull Crushers had destroyed me :thumb:

Food wise im sticking to a strict diet. Overall i'm feeling pretty damn good.

Tomorrow i'm contemplating another hill sprint session before clocks change and put me back to dark mornings for a short while. I'm kind of split between doing 1 cardio session a week or 2. Part of me says rest and grow but the other half says the sprints are another good leg session and can help my legs develop more. Any thoughts?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 24th March:Cardio

Jesus it was foggy this morning, what the hell i thought, off to the park for another series of hill sprints. When i set off i realised just how wet the floor was.

The grassy hill i usually use was wet through so i decided to use a s-shaped path which although not as steep, was probably a good 20 metres longer. I did a good session here, right in the middle of the park with thick fog all around me - eerie!!!

Then i hammered my quads by doing step ups on a park bench and then doing it in reverse where i started stood on the seat and then slowly lowered myself on one leg until i was just about touching the floor, i then slowly returned to a standing position on the benches seat.......that make sense?!?!?!?

Finished off with some step runs, one of the parks entrance/exits has about 30 steps so i took it in turns of either running up every step or bounding up two at a time. Did that maybe 12 times? Fooked!!

Food's good, last night Mrs Dazzler made an amazing stir fry with shreds of beef, veg, brown rice with a sauce made from peanut butter.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunday 25th March: Rest day

Not a great day, it actually started Saturday night when i cheated a little on my evening meal.

On Sunday itself i woke up to my left calf feeling like a grapefruit, it was ssssssooooooo tight. I don't think i stretched enough before my hill sprints on Saturday. The weather was beautiful for March and the diet went out of the window a little. Oh well.

************************************************************

Monday 26th March: Back/Bi's

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Had to sack my deadlifts off due to calf muscle. Tried with a light weight but it put too much strain on initial force needed. Rest of workout was just OK. Chins were better than usual but I haven't counted the extra reps i did cos this time i was fresh and usually i've just deadlifted. With BOR I went a little lighter but knocked a few more reps out. Bent over flyes and Hammer curls were both done with slightly higher weights than last week and were reasonable.

Just didn't "feel" it today. If i'm being honest i would give myself a 6 or 7 out of 10. Not doing any cardio tomorrow, im going to rest my calf and hopefully give it my all Wednesday. If i'm gonna sacrifice anything, its going to be cardio not lifting.

Diet should be much back on track, i have all my food prepared and WILL NOT cheat.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good journal mate, just seen it now so will keep checking in to see how your doing. I've got a few things in garage as well even tho I do use a gym. Your training looks good mate, really dedicated to be up and train that early! Well done to you! I agree with what chris said early on though about not enough protein so hope you've upped that. Keep up the good work. Subbed.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuesday 27th March: Rest Day, gave calf a day off but to be honest felt fine once i'd got up and stretched it. Although it was a rest day i was off work and as the weather was beautiful i took Mrs Dazzler out in Derbyshire and had a lovely 5 mile walk around Stannage Edge. When we picked the kids up after school we went in the park and had a good kickaround so all in all, to say it was a rest day, it was quite active.

Food was good, while we were out in Derbyshire we ate, wife had a sandwich where as i bought a packet of sliced cooked chicken and demolished that.

********************************************************

Wednesday 28th March: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Purposely missed out calf raises, to be honest they feel fine but i was a) cautious and B) a little bit short of time.

Apart from that the session was a good one. I've just recently started Stiff Leg Deadlifts again and am working with lighter weights, i'm gonna ramp it right up the next weeks. Military Press again was good, the last set was a killer but felt ace. My Lat Raises gave me a great pump although my arms were slightly too bent, must try to keep them straighter next time.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thurs 29th March: Rest Day

Was going to hit the punchbag this morning but cried off. I'd had a late night watching the mighty Sheff Utd wallop Chesterfield and went to the pub after. Stuck to diet coke and lime + water as i was driving but it was still gone 12:00 before getting in bed. Didn't fancy alarm going off at 5:30!!!!!! If it was a lifting day i probably would have set it.

Feeling good this morning, hopefully rest will help growth. Chest and Tri's tomorrow and will try to get a cardio session in Saturday morning.

Diet is going strong, pies and burgers sure smelt good at the match but i resisted. I have a lovely chicken salad with a drizzle of low fat Thai dressing ready for my lunch along with Ryvitas with peanut butter and various pieces of fruit and nuts.

At work it's one of the girls birthdays today and at lunch she's off out to buy the cakes, i will politely turn her down............(i might not have a cake either!!!!)


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fri 30th March: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Christ it was hard to get up this morning, my wife really was impressed with me hitting the snooze button a couple of times at 5:30 and then at 5:39. I think her exact words were "If you're going to get up at daft a fu(king clock, the least you can do is actually get up and not keep waking me every fu(king 5 minutes!!!!" She's such a potty mouth when she's tired 

With me getting up a bit later i had to sack the diamond press ups. To be honest the dips and skull crushers destroy my tri's. Bench press and especially flyes felt good today. Got a real good "squeeze" at the top of the flyes going.

Food has been good. I politely declined Lucy from work's cakes and buns yesterday and sat munching on Ryvitas and peanut butter. What sad (unts we are at times!!!!

Today i'll be munching on left overs from last nights Quorn chilli and brown rice. Beeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuttttttiiiiiiiffffuuuullll!!!!!!!!!

Tomorrow i'm determined to get a cardio session in.....and i better make sure i bounce out of bed at the first alarm call.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm the same when I'm getting up for work, she goes mental!!

Good session mate, can't believe you train that early!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'm the same when I'm getting up for work, she goes mental!!
> 
> Good session mate, can't believe you train that early!!


*************************************

Unfortunately i work long hours so its the best time for all of us. I'll be home gone 7:00 tonight and the last thing i want to do then is train. I want to go home, shower, eat and spend time with the family. I try not to impact their lifes too much.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good on you, from your pic it's obviously working for you!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How tall, heavy are you mate? Just flicked though and can't see it anywhere, sorry if you've put it already!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm 5' 8"....only a dwarf!!!!

I seriously don't weigh myself, I go by the mirror and my wifes comments. I guess i'm about 12st.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

This post is just to say that im stuck at work but so wish i was training at this very moment. Tomorrow is scheduled to be a cardio session.

Can i just say here and now that if i don't drag my sorry ass outta bed tomorrow and sweat my balls off for 45 minutes, i am a grade A [email protected]

I thank you.......... :bounce:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 31st March: Cardio

Hill sprints.........yeah!!!

Last night i was gearing up to get up this morning and do a boxing stylee workout. I usually do 2 minutes on the heavy bag with 1 minutes skipping in between, have a great App for HIIT. Anyways.............. as i has set the alarm a little later and it was light i hit the hill in my local park. Because its Green, a little bit scary but a little bit fun i've nicknamed the hill "Grotbags" if that means nothing to you then you are too young, ask your parents!!!

Sprinted up "Grotbags" 8 times, started off jogging back down which sadly ended with me walking down blowing out of my ar$e. Halfway through i had to stop for a while when a boxer dog took a liking to me.

Had a fair paced run home, ate, showered and ready for work.

I think me and Grotbags are going to get nice and sweaty over the next few months.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Think these hill sprints coupled with Legs day will really pump my quads up. If i don't have legs like Ronnie Coleman by the end of the Summer, im jacking it in.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

You set the alarm a bit later so that makes you a grade b or c ****! :beer:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> You set the alarm a bit later so that makes you a grade b or c ****! :beer:


***********************

haha, on saturdays even though im still working at the same time i can set the alarm a bit early cos a) there's no kids to get ready and B) the traffics much lighter


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunday 1st April: Rest Day

Working today, bbbbooooooooooo. Meals all sorted, just demolished tuna on wholemeal pitta with tons of salad. Breakfast was 4 eggs, lean bacon and grilled tomatoes.

Beef Sunday dinner later, then i'm doing what every iron-pumping alpha male should do.............taking my family to Disney on Ice at the Sheffield Arena!!!!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday April 2nd: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Bloody hell it's been hard to get on this site today, took me ages. Oh sh1t i thought, what if i can't entertain the masses with my stories of lifting weights, eating like a saint and sweating a lot.

Good session this morning, kids off school means lay in until 6:00am so full 30 minutes extra in bed...yay!!!!

Strong grip on deadlifts today so hopefully this is improving, knocked a couple more chins out than last week even if form was slightly poor on last couple of reps. Dont know about anyone else but i drop all the way back down and hang before pulling all the way up until my chin is well above the bar.

Bent over rows were good although im struggling to get optimum angle. Some people say 20 degrees is fine where as i find that hits me more like a front raise. I'm aiming for 45 degrees which sometimes gets more like 20/30 for the last few reps.

Bent over flyes were good, nearly ready to up weight. Barbell curl against wall was good, felt strong and blasted some extra reps out. Hammer curls also strong although last couple of reps were a killer.

Food wise, i had a little slip last night. As you might have seen i went to MILF central last night. (Disney on Ice!!!!!!!) I must admit to you kind reader that i sinned and gobbled up about half a large tub of popcorn. Sure tasted nice and seeing as i've been good for the week it aint gonna kill me. Might just go for all out dirty bulk - fu(k it!!!!!

Meals all set today, got plenty of protein in me already, its only 11:30 but ive had a tablespoon of peanut butter in my porridge and 2 boiled eggs. Then it's sliced chicken salad for lunch, cottage cheese and ryvitas mid afternoon and steak with veg after work.

Workouts are going to be a bit disjointed with Easter and work. This is my plan for the next fortnight as of now........

Tues 3rd:REST

Wed 4th:LEGS/SHOULDERS

Thurs 5th: REST (might do cardio if legs arent dead)

Fri 6th:REST (BANK HOLIDAY)

Sat 7th:CHEST/TRI

Sun 8th: IN WHITBY

Mon 9th: IN WHITBY

Tues 10th: IN WHITBY

Wed 11th: BACK/BI'S

Thurs 12th: LEGS/SHOULDERS

Fri 13th: REST

Sat 14th: CHEST TRIS

As you can see, not much cardio, if any but I should get 3 lifting sessions in per week even if next week i might be doing two sessions on two successive days (wed and thurs). This is not something i usually do so i'll have to see how i feeling.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tues 3rd March: Rest day

Day off work so chilled with family. Have to admit lunch was KFC. No point beating myself up about it, rest of food that day was good. I am trying to get bigger after all, few extra calories wont hurt as long as it stays the exception and not the rule.

***********************************************************************************

Wed 4th March: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

It's only fooking snowing!!!!

Excellent session, soon as alarm went off at 6:00 my first thought was using yesterdays KFC for extra fuel!!!!! Not that its been on my mind or anything!!!!

Squats were a solid 7/7/7 on an increased weight, could have possibly knocked a couple more out on first two sets. Lunges are increasing, see how ass muscles feel tomorrow!!!

Going to youtube Straight Leg Deads again, as im increasing weight i dont want to put too much strain on my lower back but as i am at the moment, it feels fine.

Military Press is slowly but surely getting there, got one extra rep out even though my arms were shaking like a dog sh1tting razorblades.

Lat raises were good, slight bend in arm but caused a good pump, will be increasing weight next session. Front raises were also solid. Happy Dazzler................session was helped by Linkin Park, good to lift to imo.

Food WILL be A1. Had porridge and p/butter already. I'll soon be snacking on a handful of nuts. Lunch is tuna salad with low fat Thai dressing. Laters ill have a couple of boiled eggs.

I've seen a full chicken in the fridge this morning so no doubt my evening meal will be chicken and tons of veg with ryvita and cottage cheese just before bed.

Ive just put my food in the fridge at work and theres a half empty box of "Minature Heroes" in there. The fat (unts have obviously been scoffing yesterday so i guess they'll be out again today complete with comments about me not eating them.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Just as a quick footnote, checking my legs out last night my quads are really filling out and are rock hard. There's a freaky amount of muscle popping out just above and towards the outside of my knees. Wife loves it!!!!!

Calves are getting a bit more size and definition to them also. When my knees bent and i tense, they look well sculpted. I like it a lot.

Will work hard on hill sprints over the next few months.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thurs 5th March: Rest Day

Was going to set alarm this morning but forecast was for early morning rain so thought better of it. Yes, i could have hit the kettlebells or punchbag but had a lie-in until 7:00!!!!

Getting enough sleep is difficult for me. I usually have Tuesdays and alternate Sundays off work but when the kids are schooling and im not training i still get up around 6:30 to help get them ready and walk my girl to school.

As i work long hours any time spent with them is precious. So really, in term time, Sundays are only the day i get a lie in cos i dont start work until 11:00.

Read loads of times you need to lift, eat and sleep. A bit of extra rest wont hurt will it??????

Also im in between two trains of thought regarding cardio. As my goal is to increase muscle, should i put it on a backburner or will hill sprints etc give me an extra workout on my legs and ensure i dont put on too much lard???? mmmmmmmmmmm.

Food was spot on yesterday. Today i have more tuna, two chicken legs from last nights roast and some fruit and nuts.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Just sat and ate a small easter egg and two creme eggs. (do they have a lot of protein in 'em seeing as they're eggs?)

Dont even like creme eggs that much. Feel a bit $hit now.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

7.00 am? Lazy Cnut!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fri 6th March: Another fooking rest day!!!!!!

Was going to train but dont start work til 10:00 (Good Friday) so thought lie-in with missus would be beneficial :whistling: . So yeah, got a 3 minute cardio session in ha ha.

Food could have been slightly better recently. A week with a KFC and an Easter Egg ain't going to hamper my progress too much in the long run so on we go. Got to remember i'm trying to increase mass. I've got good clean food at work today and NO easter eggs. Looking forward to lunch which will be a peanut butter and banananananana wrap. Breakfast was 55g of porridge with blueberries and i've just had a chicken breast with the smallest dip of reggae reggae sauce.

Training tomoz so that will be 3 solid lifting days this week but no cardio. Next week going to Whitby for Bank Holiday is going to hamper my routine a little but cant help that.

From then on i should be able to get back into the groove.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Sat at work and for the last hour it's been dead. Been youtubeing motivation vids.

Can't wait to hit the weights in the morning. Everything controlled, full range of motion, mind muscle connection, perfect form. GGGGRRR!!!!!!

Resisted Managers offer to buy chips for everyone at lunchtime. More chocolate's been out but none has passed my lips. Just about to demolish some cottage cheese and crackers.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 7th March: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Diamond Press Ups

Mmmmmmmmmm, strange session. Set alarm at 6:00 but it was 6:30 before i got up. After watching motivation vids yesterday i thought i might be up for it but it was a big struggle to get out of bed. Think im working too many hours!!!!

Anyways, up i got, strong coffee, banana and small flapjack then hit the garage.

Amazingly i felt strong and pushed myself well. Few things going off in my life that are pi$$ing me off to be honest and found my inner aggression broke through and i was a bit of an animal to be honest.

Not going to go through exercises one by one but made gains on every single one. I'm now ready to add weight to my dips. It's been long overdue.

What always amazes me with this chest/tricep session is that by the time i do my diamond press ups, im absolutely fooked. Must be doing something right!!!

Working half day today then off to Whitby for Saturday, Sunday and Monday night. Food was spot on yesterday. I'm not going to beat myself up about what i eat or my lack of training next few days. I'm having quality time with the family and life is for living. I'm not 3 weeks away from the stage ffs!!!

Everything will be in moderation. As im with the family i'll not be hammering the beer. Food will hopefully be sensible but it'll rude not to have fish n chips at The Magpie. I'll be honest on this log when i return.

I have packed my trainers and kit and hopefully will get an early morning coast run in.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 11th April

Had a few days off it while i've been in Whitby. Not trained at all since Saturday. Food hasn't been strict but could have been worse. Had a few beers as well but nothing overboard. I was going to train this morning but i found out a mate had got me a ticket for last nights Sheff Utd game at Rochdale.

I ended up having a few more beers and a bit of a late night. All good though, saw a great 5-2 victory for the Blades.

This leaves me with Thursday, Friday and Saturday. My plan is to have a Lower Body workout Thursday and Upper on Saturday.

Next week back to normal.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thursday 12th April

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU((((((((((((((((((((((((((KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK IT!!!!!!!!

Stoopid fu(king power cut in the middle of the night meant i had to listen to everyones house alarm (mine included) have a paddy for nearly two hours.

Had next to no sleep so had to sack off this mornings training. Think i'll just start a fresh next week or maybe on Saturday morning do an hour full body session to ease me into next weeks training.

Well pi$$ed off.

On the positive side, food was good yesterday and today i have tons of chicken salad, ryvitas with peanut butter and a few bits of fruit and nuts.

Think positive, i've always been in this for the long haul.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

nice one! *subbed


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Not trained this morning. Feeling a bit frustrated with lack of action.

Tomorrow i'll do a little full body session, ease myself back in.

Thinking something like............

Squats

Bent over rows

Military Press

Bench Press

Chins

Food wasn't great last night, we went to some friends last night and although we'd already eaten my mate ordered a pizza and i had a couple of slices and a beer.

NEXT WEEK I WILL BE BACK INTO IT BIG TIME.

Bank Holiday really messed me up this week.

End of rambling post.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

It's good to rest and pig out sometimes. You'll come back stronger!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 14th March: Full body session

As this morning was a stand alone session, i thought i'd mix it up and try a few new things. Session was......................

JEFFERSON SQUATS

BENT OVER ROWS

MILITARY PRESS

FRONT SQUATS

LUNGES

CHIN UPS

SKULL CRUSHERS

Followed by 8 x 3 minute "rounds" on the heavy bag.

Went lighter on all exercises and went for higher reps. Thought this might ease me in for next weeks sessions. First time i've tried the Jefferson squats and to be honest i struggled with keeping a straight back when using the "Kai Greene" feet position. Done a bit more research this morning and it seems lots of people do these with more forward facing toes. Definately think i might carry on with these as i can load more weight on safely.

Rest of session went well, felt nicely pumped especially after second session of squats (fronts) did 20 reps straight off and thought my quads were going to explode!!!!

Had a debate with myself this morning whilst preparing breakfast. I really think i need to eat more. At the end of the day i want growth, i'm not going to get that without shoving well chosen food down my throat. I really think i'm struggling to overcome my fear of getting fat but hopefully if i keep eating cleanish food and keep up the hard work i should be fine. If i start to look too porky, i can reign it in.

I think my problem is that i've always been quite lean, i've got to get over the fact i'm no longer looking for "lean", im looking for size.

At the moment, if im wearing a jumper or hoodie, i just look slim/athletic. With a t-shirt on, i hope the effort i put in shows. My arms/shoulders/back etc are all decent for my overall size (in my opinion!!!!!!!)

What i want is that whatever im wearing, people see i workout.

Just read that back and it sounds like im just working out for other people. Thats not the case. My number one reason for working out is for me. At 38 i want to be big/strong and healthy. In a few years i'm going to have to intimidate my daughters boyfriends and thats important to me!!!! No seriously, im doing it for me but of course i want people to see i look after myself and im a strong/athletic individual.

Well, thats my therapy done for today. I think it will sometimes helps me to type this out and re-read now and again to keep the right focus.

Plan for food today is.............

6:00 Coffee and bananananananana

WORKOUT

7:30 Porridge with peanut butter

10:30 2 x chicken breasts

13:30 Tuna/low-fat cheese and mayo on wholemeal baguette, apple and yoghurt

16:00 2 boiled eggs, orange and handful of nuts

18:30 Steak, sweet potato and broccoli

21:00 Cottage cheese on 4 ryvitas


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunday Bloody Sunday

Final rest day (like i haven't had enough over past week) then.....BOOM!!!! I'm back on it.

Food all good Saturday and todays looks well planned out.

Just got to drag my ass outta bed at 5:30am tomorrow, Back and Bi's??? go on then son


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday 16th April: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Out of bed ready, willing and eager. Session went pretty well apart from Chin Ups. Either i've got weaker or fatter (prob both) but my efforts were pretty poor.

Deadlifts were on new, heavier weight, grip gave way before strength, need to improve this although as the garage is cold im using gloves. As it gets warmer i'll ditch the gloves.

Disappointed with form on Hammer Curls, too much swing but i was finding them really hard going. In the end i did a few extra reps than last session but didnt count 'em.

Just seen i've posted around 329 times, apparently I need to hit 1,000 for the end of the year to get "Gold", so that makes it roughly 3 posts...........


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

............a....................


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

..............day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd add protein to your 7.30 meal after your workout mate. Maybe a shake?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'd add protein to your 7.30 meal after your workout mate. Maybe a shake?


******************************

Yeah i know what you mean, you're not the first to say i'm lacking early morning protein, is the peanut butter/oats not enough?????

Mixed thoughts on shakes at the mo. I have used them in the past but to be honest i've seen little difference with using them or not as i've always tried to maintain a high protein diet anyway.

Don't get me wrong, they're great to neck in a hurry when needed but in my job i feel i can get nuts/chicken/cottage cheese etc down my neck fairly regularly.

I don't know, cos im looking to get larger the extra protein can't hurt can it? Decisions decisions lol

Rest day tomorrow but i'm painting my bloody stairs. Up and down those ladders should get the calves working.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Not enough protein in peanut butter and oats IMO mate. I like a whEy shake after training for the protein and the water to rehydrate. You can add whole food if you prefer though.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 18th April:Rest Day

Spent 12 solid hours yesterday painting and don't mind telling you i was fooked. No way was i getting up this morning to train. Food yesterday was good but not enough. Ate healthy but lacked enough protein.

I HATE GLOSS PAINTING!!!!

Tomorrow i'll get back into it, that leaves me with Saturday for 3rd lifting session of week.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thursday 19th April: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Decent session, could have cried off as I had a late night last night but no, up and at it at 5:30am. Good lifts and felt "jelly" legs after the session as i was going upstairs to shower. Starting to hit a wall on Military Press, got 1 more rep out but twas a real struggle, may switch to Seated or Standing Arnie Presses for a while.

Straight Legged Deads pulled my hammys a little, hope i dont suffer in the morning.

Still not happy with food side, feel im not eating enough. Went to one of our other dealerships yesterday and saw a kid i've not seen for a while. He trains and we had a quick chat. I told him i was looking to add size and when i ran him through a typical days food, he said it was nowhere near enough. With the Summer hopefully around the corner, i know i've got issues with losing my lean-ness. Half of me thinks wait until the Autumn then increase the calories but half of me says at 38, if i'm gonna do it, i need to do it asap.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Friday 20th April: Rest Day

Christ knows where this month is going. Definately need to sell a few more cars!!!!!!!

Felt sore around ass cheeks this morning(input gay joke here) but have a nice tightness around quads. Feel these are really coming on, my wife is a legs girl and had commented on them a lot which is nice. :wub:

Nice selection of food at work with me today. Eggs/nuts and marinaded Pork strips with salad for lunch. Also bit of fruit and Ryvitas with Peanut Butter to keep me going. Pub planned for straight after work for a couple but I will be good as i'm driving home.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Was hoping that today at work my leg and ass muscles may loosen up a bit. Not looking good yet. Chest and Tri's tomorrow, might have to be selective with some exercises.

Food's been good today up to now. I will not be head first in the nibbles when having a couple of drinks later.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 21st April: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Flyes

Skull Crushers

Resistance Band Tricep work

Press Ups

Dumbbell Curls

Didn't feel it this morning, couldn't get out of bed!!!! Started off with Bench press followed by Flyes. Got onto Skull Crushers but effort/focus wasn't there for some reason. Thought i'd pump Tri's with various resistance band exercises. Worked them hard but went into 15/20 reps ranges. They felt good afterwards.

Decided to pump chest again so did 3 lots of press ups to failure. Sets 2 and 3 involved feet being raised off the floor.

Ended with Dumbbell curls. Didn't go too heavy but worked on good technique, squeezing/twisting the muscle at the top of the exercise and lowering with control.

So overall, wasn't what I planned to do but it was the third session of the week which is more than i've managed recently!!!!!

Also a little shake up might reignite the muscles. Never fully understood if its better to swap around and shock the muscles or stick to a plan and see improvements. I personally try to not swap around too much.

Can't over-analyse it, back on it next week.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday 23rd April: Back/Bis

Deadlift

Chins

Bent over rows

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Got up slightly late so had to sack off Bent over flyes from my routine but rest was fairly good. Deadlifts are failing on grip before overall strength, think i've put it before but i need to address this.

Chins are stalling, without losing form and "flicking" my legs i'm not progressing. Might add a few negative chins to the end of routine, it might help!!!

Bent over rows were immense if i say so myself. Plenty of aggression on pull and slow returns. Felt amazing.

Barbell and Hammer curls could have been better, if im honest i used too much leverage on some of the reps. Made mental note to myself (and a big fook off note on my chalkboard saying CORRECT FORM!!!!!!!!!"

Sunday was a rest day, watched the London Marathon on TV in the morning. The physiques on the runners just re-enforcised my need to keep away from distance running. Hats off to every single one of them but that is not a physique im looking for. Cardio needs to be short and sharp going forward.

Diet has been good, had a little cheat yesterday as my wife had bought the kids some Boost cake bars. Boosts are my favourite chocolate bars so i just had to try them in cake form. Got to say i was slightly disappointed, the bars are much better.

Tomorrow is another rest day although i'm painting again. Shouldn't be as much as last Tuesday so hopefully i'll be training Wednesday morning.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 25th April: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Arnie Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Good strong workout, i'd increased front squat weight and did solid 8/8/7.

The Straight Leg Deads are a slight concern in that I feel im curving my back a little. I'll look to video my technique to see how it looks. Swapped Military Press to Arnie Presses with Dumbbells instead of Barbell, hope it might help increase lifts when back on Mil's

Food was okay yesterday even though we went out for a Carvery last night.

I had slice of gammon, slice of turkey and slice of beef. I loaded plate with veg and ingored the Yorkshire pudding, roast potatoes and stuffing. I had the smallest amount of gravy.......nearly killed me!!!

Had lime and water to drink as I was driving.

No pudding after either, oh the joys of trying to look good.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate! Carvery will do you good when bulking!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thursday 26th April: Rest Day

Nothing much to post but hey, gets my post count up!!!

DOMS better than last week, food was good last night and today is all planned out.

Sold a few cars last few days so all is good. Just got my pay packet which covers the cars i've sold in March (which was a new reg month), happy days!!!!!

Might look at treating myself to a squat rack :thumb:

Feeling good


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Friday 27th April: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Good news was that this morning was an intense session with good solid lifts. The bad news was that I struggled to get out of bed and ran out of time to finish off with the Diamond Press Ups i had planned.

Mental note to self....GET YOUR ASS OUT OF BED THE FIRST TIME THE ALARM GOES OFF!!!!

Food remaining good although still think i need to eat more. Trying to get as much protein in me as possible.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 28th April: Cardio blitz!!!!!!!

What a wicked 45 minutes!!!!

I was going to hit some hills and do some sprints but decided to hit the garage again. I decided to use a few exercises I haven't done for a while but do them with medium weight but higher reps. What a nice change is was to do things less regimented. I also decided to hit the abs a bit as my current routine doesn't really isolate 'em.

Probably can't remember exactly what I did but it went along the lines of.

Deep, deep front squats - reps were around 20/17/14

Weighted ab crunches

Suitcase lifts with 20kg kettlebell

Hanging leg raises

Jefferson squats (loving these!!!!!)

Tricep work with resistance bands

Dumbbell curls

All finished off with 10 minutes on missus's exercise bike. Had a bit of early 90's dance tunes on and all was good.

Really, really enjoyed it.

Food has been okay, last night i finished work at 7:00 and had to run around a bit so i called into a tried and trusted takeaway. I got a chicken kebab on wholemeal pitta with tons of salad. Twas beautiful.

This morning I had my Saturday morning treat, i put a spoonful of my lads chocolate spread in my oats along with my usual dollop of peanut butter.ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh my god, it's lush and i have to stop myself having seconds.

On a side note, finishing early from work today to go to the Blades match (kick off 5:30), it will be a nervous afternoon for anyone interested in Sheffield football!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday 30th April: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Good session, got up bang on time and smashed it. Having serious thoughts about slowing cardio down. I think it might be hampering my quest for size. At the moment i'm not noticing any major difference in BF so maybe one cardio session on Saturday am?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wed 2nd April: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Arnie Presses

Lateral Raises

Shrugs

Good session, loving working my legs at the moment. Again did Arnie Presses instead of my Military Presses which are at a standstill.

Finished off with Shrugs which I haven't done in ages, might have to get back into 'em. It might be my imagination or the pump i had going on but Delts looked good in the bathroom mirror. Daz is liking.

Food was $hite yesterday, i was on day off and rushing around like a loon. At lunch I had a large hot pork sandwich with stuffing, crackling and apple sauce and tea time i took the kids to McD's. I had a BigMac meal with a Flurry to finish. Not great i know but what i ate yesterday doesn't matter too much in isolation. It's more about what i eat week to week, month to month and year to year. I have my food prepared today and it will be spot on.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Thursday 26th April: Rest Day
> 
> Nothing much to post but hey, gets my post count up!!!
> 
> ...


How you squatting at monent mate?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> How you squatting at monent mate?


Hack, Jefferson but mostly Front Squats.

Just about at my limit for cleaning bar up to my chest for Fronts so I think a rack or cage is needed.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Friday 4th of May: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Diamond Press Ups

Had a good session, bought an excellent addition to my set up yesterday, guy only wanted £20 for a York 13 in 1 weight bench on Gumtree!!!!

So this morning I had my original bench set flat for Presses and Flyes with my new one on a slight incline for Skull Crushers. Looking good in garage now, no way i'll ever be having a car in there!!!!

Ran out of time for Diamond Press Ups but what the hell. Food has been spot on.

I'm going to try to get some hillsprints done in the morning weather permitting, if not i'll do some sort of short/sharp cardio blast. It will be the first cardio of the week.

Next weeks Bank Holiday throws me out a bit. I'm aiming for Tues/Thurs and Sat lifting with possible cardio on Friday if legs are ok from Thursday session. Happy to report DOMS are getting much better in ass, think theyre slowly getting used to Lunges, time to ramp up the weight and destroy 'em!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Hack, Jefferson but mostly Front Squats.
> 
> Just about at my limit for cleaning bar up to my chest for Fronts so I think a rack or cage is needed.


That's what I meant mate cleaning it up, it's a ball ache without a cage!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 5th May: Sat here at work hungover after lots of beer, wine and tons of Indian food last night.

Needless to say, there was no training this morning. On the flip side, I had a brilliant night last night.

Anyway, onwards and upwards. Next 3 days off work. Tomorrow and possibly Monday i'm laying flooring in the hall so I'll class that that as cardio.

Tuesday back into lifting.

Oh, and if the Blades somehow manage to get automatic promotion today, i will be getting massively pi$$ed tonight!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuesday 8th May: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Good session overall, still stuck on Chins, i just cannot knock another rep out without cheating on form. If i put a positive slant on this then hopefully i'm gaining weight so in theory i'm shifting more weight even though im not increasing reps!!!

Finished session with Hammer Curls and they felt gooooooooooooooood.

Been away from work last three days and although i haven't trained i've never stopped. Sunday i put down laminate flooring and a new loft hatch in the hall, Monday we went up to Leeds to buy stuff to finish the hallway off and yesterday in the morning we had the carpet fitted and in the afternoon i was hanging mirrors, venetian blinds and coat hooks.

Food i would rate as 6/10, could have been a lot better.

Sunday was okay, porridge, then turkey sandwich and beef sunday lunch with a few snacks in-between as i was busy busy busy.

Monday - poor, bacon sandwich followed by hot-dog at lunch and lasagne for evening meal.

Tuesday - pretty good, porridge, lunch was tuna salad with marinaded chicken, sweet potato and veg for evening meal with a couple of beers last night.

Training planned for Thursday and Saturday with maybe a cardio session Friday.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thursday 10th May: Legs/Shoulders

2 sets of Front Squats followed by 1 set of Jefferson Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Arnie Press

Lateral Raises

Very legs dominant session although i'm now worried i'm just about at my limit with Front Squats unless i improve my technique of cleaning the bar up.

I got to my third set and BANG, the bar hit my stomach quite hard as I hadn't the strength to get the bar up successfully. Tried again, no good, tried a third time.......................no. Lost all confidence at this point and knocked out some Jefferson Squats instead.

Was thinking about investing in a Squat Rack but after measuring up I just don't have the floor space.

I now have a dilemna, do I a) persist with Front Squats as these are one of my favourite exercises and imo nothing hits my quads like these bad boys. I could just look to go with higher volume and see how that goes or B) switch to Jeffersons, Hack Squats or Dumbbell Squats. I can never seem to get comfortable with Dumbbell Squats as the plates are quite large and they don't seem to glide up and down my body as I squat. I suppose I could also look at Goblin Squats too.

My prefered option is obviously sticking with Fronts. I think I need to get lower as I pull the bar up to allow me to get under it. I think i'll practice technique with lower weight and work up getting the technique 100%.

Ran out of time to do Front Raises but completed Arnies and Lat Raises for shoulders so can't complain. To be honest, i was a little sore with all the manual work i've been doing last few days. Us poncey salesman are not used to hardwork!!!!!

Food was good yesterday, missus had made some awesome turkey meatballs in a rich, homemade tomato sauce. Lovely!!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Friday 11th May: Cardio

Was going to be a hill sprint session and god knows why it wasn't. Sun was shining, birds were a singing!!!!

Anyway, I had an extra 10 minutes in bed and then got up and did a Kettlebell session. Good solid 20 minutes of swings, pulls and legwork. Got a nice sweat up and felt good.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 12th May: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Diamond Press Ups

Great session this morning even if it took me an age to get out of bed. Probably best session for a while. Feeling good!!!.

Food is on track. Last night the missus was on a night out so when i got home from work i treated myself to beans and 4 poached eggs on one thick cut slice of wholemeal bread. So simply but so so nice.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday 14th May: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bent Over Flyes

Seated Incline DB Curls

Hammer Curls

Decent session again, back on Monday, Wednesday and Friday sessions hopefully. Deadlift was good however I dangerously lost my grip on the last rep. Nearly dropped it but just about held it to safely get it to the floor.

Chins again were poor, i'm just stuck on them!!!

Bent over rows were strong and Flyes were good.

Swapped EZ Bar Curls for Seated Incline DB Curls but made a bit of a mistake of going too heavy. As I was short of time I only did one set of 6 curls and then went onto Standing Hammer Curls. (Mental note to self - leave my ego at the door and work slightly lighter with strict form)

Food has been good except last night i scoffed a few Fruit Pastilles the kids were having. I wouldn't usually but i'd had a tough day at work and was then busy cleaning out my fish tanks so i needed a little sugar rush. That's my excuse anyway.

Got lots of good grub at work today including 2 chicken legs to snack on. My manager has just come back from his hols so he's brought loads of sweets back. I will not succumb!!!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Just seen i'm a Silver Member, wup dee fooking doo!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Just seen i'm a Silver Member, wup dee fooking doo!!!!!


Congrats lol


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 16th May: Legs only!!!!!!!!!

Squat

Leg Extensions

Didn't do too much actual lifting but very productive session. The other day i'd come across some Youtube vids of people doing Leg Extensions on a standard bench with a dumbbell. Seeing as these used to be one of my favourite exercises in the gym I spent a bit of time playing around with my weights and benches to have a go myself.

After much trial and error I ended the session having the right height set for the bench and correct weight and set up of the dumbbell.

This now leads me to a bit of a problem. Legs and Shoulders day really takes me my full 40 minutes I allocate myself in a morning, sometimes I over run a bit so what i need to do is either...........

a) drop an exercise and add Leg Extensions (don't really want to lose an exercise)

B) forget about Leg Extensions (although my quads are coming on nicely and these really hit the spot)

c) go for a 4 day split with Back/Bi's, Chest/Tri's, Legs, Shoulders with possibly some Abs.

d) get up at 5:20am rather than 5:30 - not a chance!!!

Think i'll start a thread elsewhere on here once i've sorted out routine to see what everyone makes of it. Could do it on here but apart from you Mike, I don't think any other fooker looks at this!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't worry mate people will once you've got a few more pages and they know your serious. Also get involved in other peoples journals and they'll return the favour.

So how are you doing these extensions with a db then? Could you do hamstring curls as well? I'm perplexed lol!

In answer to your question though I'd go for c or d. If you pick c and do a 4 day split doing legs on there own you'd be dropping a cardio day but you'd only need to get up 10 mins earlier 1 day a week on your legs/shoulders day and you could stick to your split your using now. Would 10 mins once a week kill you? Easy for me to say lol!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers mucker.

It took a lot longer to set up than i first thought. If you imagine a dumbbell stood on its end, I packed the lower side (the one near the floor) with weight. I made sure the largest weight was nearest the floor with smaller weights as packing up to the handle. This made it quite sturdy when stood up.

I then put another large weight on the other side which I locked in to allow me to sit on my bench and grip the single large weight with my feet.

Getting the bench right was also a drama. I needed to get raise it up so my legs were off the ground enough to grab the top plate and fully extend.

Does that even make sense?!?!?!? lol

No good for hamstring curls though, i reckon i'd lose grip by lifting it up and over, don't fancy it landing on my ass.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Right I get it, that's pretty much what I thought. Erm I don't fancy that lol. If I train in the garage I'll stick to squatting and front squatting lol!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Or check this link out, i'm doing it similar to this (with much heavier weight of course!!!!)


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, and about that extra 10 minutes in a morning................easier said than done!!!!!

Think i'll probably go 4 way split and see how I get on. Not doing any changes until next week so i'll have a think.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thursday 17th May: Rest Day

Although i've been bullied into playing football tonight.

It's worked out quite well as i'm finishing early for work anyway for my lads Parents Evening so I can go to that and then show off my silky skills on the football field later.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Friday 18th May: Rest Day

Needed today off as I played football last night. That went well as i haven't played for a while. Energy levels were good because to be honest there was a couple of other blokes my age who although good footballers, had lost the ability to run and certainly after 10 minutes or so, were blowing out their ar$es.

I kept going the full 45 minutes although at 38, my explosive speed has gone a little and the young lads were sometimes quicker to the ball than me. Good job i'm a yard in front with my footballing brain!!!!!!

Food's been good, going to hit Chest and Tri's tomorrow morning.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Bollaxxxxxx, just remembered i'm at Wemberleeeeee for next Saturdays Play Off final so that messes up my plans for a 4 day split next week. Might have to stick to a 3 day with an even earlier start. Fooking ace!!! :cursing:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 19th May: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Standing Dumbbell French Press

Nice session, benching and flyes were strong. Knocked a couple more reps out which was good. Improvement in Dips too. Skulls felt good, nearly ready to up the weight. I mixed it up a little and finished with Standing Dumbbell French Pressing. These really finished off my Triceps but also caused a bit of discomfort in my lower back. Next time I do these i might go for the seated option.

Food is good, last night i had a beautiful steak with broccoli and sweet potato. It's my lads birthday tomorrow so might have to succumb to a slice of birthday cake and a beer later.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Saturday 19th May: Chest/Tri's
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


Good session mate you deserve the beer!

Happy birthday!

How's the bench you bought doing?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 21st May: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Bench Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Excellent session although i went in with a really strong frame of mind. Yesterday was my lads birthday and diet went out of window. The day included a McDonalds and a couple of slices of birthday cake. I did, however, keep away from the beer when some family came round last night.

Back to the session, deads were good, grip was much stronger than last time. Chins actually went up!!!!!!!! Knocked 3 more reps out over the 3 sets and form was spot on.

Swapped Bent Over Flyes for Reverse Bench Flyes, liked them a lot as it seems to more emphasis purely on the back.

Again finished off with doing my Hammer Curls seated, felt good but last set were a real struggle.

Back on track with food today!!!!

Lifting is planned for Today, Wednesday and Friday. Might knock a cardio session in tomorrow, if the weather is okay i'll do hillsprints and then swap Legs/Shoulders to Friday and Chest/Tri's to Wednesday.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

How's the bench you bought doing?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 23rd May: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Leg Extensions

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Brutal leg session, had to ditch Front Raises as i'd run out of time. I got up at 5:20am to give myself an extra 10 minutes to cram Leg Extensions in.

When the alarm went off my missus rolled over and asked if i could put some washing in the washing machine. What i should have said was "NO! fu(k off, i get up at daft a fu(king clock to train hard and train fu(king heavy, i don't [email protected] get up to do fu(king chores. What more do you want me to do? some fu(king ironing? shall i flick the feather (unting duster around? eh? eh? this fu(king body requires hard fu(king work and i already get up too fu(king early and now you want me to start pi$$ing around with the washing fu(king machine?"

........................thats what i should have said!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Wednesday 23rd May: Legs/Shoulders
> 
> Front Squats
> 
> ...


So how's that washing going for ya? You use fabric softener lol:tongue:

Good session mate, I could never be that dedicated to train at that time!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> So how's that washing going for ya? You use fabric softener lol:tongue:
> 
> FU(K RIGHT OFF!!!!!!!!! :whistling:
> 
> Thanks for your continued input, i appreciate it.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fri 25th May: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Seated Dumbbell French Press

Another really good session, i think the light mornings and warmer garage really suit me, might ask the missus if she wants to emmigrate.

Felt strong on Bench Press, currently using dumbbells and where last week i hit 10/8/6, i knocked out 10/10/8!!!! nice gains if i say so myself. Flyes were also good, next week i will be using a higher weight.

Gained slightly on Dips, Skulls were strong as was French Press. I felt a little twinge in my left Tricep on the third set so called it a day and didn't end with Diamond Pressups. Feels okay now but see if it causes me any grief tomorrow.

Been really busy at work last few days so my updates on here have been a little less detailed, especially regarding food.

To be brutally honest, my food has slipped a little bit. I haven't avoided the subject it's just that i've been rushing to get my workout typed out and then i've been meaning to come back on and write what a fat (unt i've been!!!!!

To be honest, it hasn't been too bad but there's been a couple of extra beers, an ice-cream here and there and a rather nice scone with jam and cream last night. I know on the whole i'm sticking FAIRLY strict to my diet but if this continues it wont be helpful.

Saying that i've got a big day tomorrow. I'm off to that there London to watch my beloved Sheff Utd in the Play Off finals against Huddersfield. There will be beer aplenty and for one day, i don't honestly care. I will try not to hammer the $hit food but no doubt i'll be stood in the queue at a McDonalds/KFC/Kebab shop trying to soak the beer up!!!!

My biggest concern though (apart from the result) is that a few mates i'm going with look for trouble, i'm far too old for any of that b0llocks nowadays so wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Fri 25th May: Chest/Tri's
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


Good session again mate, don't worry bout the food to mucho was having a conversation with someone the other day and agreed its good now and again and will give you the strength gain s your experiencing now. The extra cals and carbs are helping your training at the moment just make sure you burn em off when your back into seriously!

Good luck for the football tomorrow and those gill sprints will help you get away if there trouble!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good session again mate, don't worry bout the food to mucho was having a conversation with someone the other day and agreed its good now and again and will give you the strength gain s your experiencing now. The extra cals and carbs are helping your training at the moment just make sure you burn em off when your back into seriously!
> 
> Good luck for the football tomorrow and those gill sprints will help you get away if there trouble!


Cheers buddy, yeah i'm not going to beat myself up regarding odd slip or extra 200 cals here and there. My goal is to get bigger and i shouldn't lose focus on that. It's just sometimes i feel im eating too much. During this nice weather i want to slip the shirt off in the park and look good, when i eat too much i honestly feel like i've added 5" around my waist!!!!!!

When the Summers over (i.e next week!!!), i'll be throwing extra calories/protein down my neck like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 28th May: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Good session, Deadlifts felt ace, knocked out 12/10 and 10 so upping weight next session. Finally seeing improvements on Chins, completed 2 more reps over the 3 sets.

Loving the Prone Reverse Flyes, my new favourite exercise, really feel it working the back.

Back on track with food, Saturday at Wembley was a disaster in so many ways. Result was as $hit as my diet. Lets just say i wrote it off cos far too much beer and crap food was consumed.

On Sunday i'm happy to say it was much better. Didn't eat a lot because of the heat but eaten healthy and reasonably full of protein.

9:00 Lean bacon and eggs for breakfast.

11:00 Nuts

13:00 Chicken salad followed by a Muller Light yoghurt

15:00 Ice lolly

17:30 Tuna on brown bread, lots of salad followed by a banana and an apple

21:45 Cottage cheese and Ryvitas


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wed 30th May: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Leg Extension

Straight Leg Deadlift

Calf Raises

Military Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Got up at 5:20am to fit everything in  . Decided at the moment to stick to 3 lifting days with hopefully 1 or 2 cardio days as it's Summer and i want to keep reasonably trim. In the Winter i think i'll go for a 4 day split and sack cardio off.

Actual session went well, felt strong. I think those extras (cheat) calories are doing me good. Can't get past my current Military Press though, i'm frustratingly stuck on 10/10/9 reps. This morning when i was at 6 or 7 reps on my last set i was confident i would hit the magical 10 but 9 went up with a real struggle and i just didn't have the strength to push out another. But............as it says on my garage wall "Don't wish it was easier, work hard to get stronger" Sums it up methinks.

Was off work yesterday and played football in the evening. I sweated buckets but must admit i had a cheeky beer with the lads afterwards. I think i deserved it.

Overall, food has been spot on, missus bought some lovely low fat cottage cheese with onion and chives in. Had it late last night on Ryvitas with a handful of nuts.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Someone at works just broken out a big tub of Haribos, they are my Achilles Heel :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fri 1st June: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

3 reps of Skull Crushers!!!!!

Seated Dumbbell French Press

Session started really well but soon as i got to Skull Crushers i got a sharp twinge in my left Tricep again. Didn't want to aggrevate it so stopped after 3 reps. Strangely i switched to Seated Dumbbell French Pressing and completed those with little or no pain. I've made a note on the blackboard for my next Tricep session to warm them up first. I don't think they were ready for a hard workout relatively cold. (Although surely Dips worked them?!?!? oh i dont know - im confused!!!!!!!!!)

Foods been good, no slips up to update you with.

Feel really positive about training at the moment, i've treated myself to 2 x 10kg plates and 4 x 5kg plates. It should help me load and reload my bars less/quicker along with giving me extra weight to work with for deads.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just catching up mate, good work!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 2nd June - Hill Sprints

Fook me, they were hard this morning. After a couple I was blowing out my ar$e and my jog back down the hill soon became a stroll. Quads felt good though!!!!

Finished off with some standing jumps first on to and then completely over a park bench. I then stood on the bench and lowered and raised myself on one leg until i nearly touched the floor. Did them slow, steady and controlled. It takes a lot of balance and a fair bit of strength. Had a bit of a detour home and ran about 2 miles nice and steady.

Although it was overcast i was red hot, i had started off with a hoodie but that soon came off and was tied around my waist.

Food still in check, missus made a beautiful rainbow trout, stirred fried veg and brown rice with a gorgeous low fat Thai dressing last night. Twas to die for!!!!!

Stuck at work today, off Sunday and Tuesday with a shorter day on Monday for the Bank Holiday. Need to get up Monday and train although i love having a lie-in with the missus when i start work later. Oh well.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 4th June: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Dumbbell Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Bank Holiday training - yeah hardcore!!!!

Went well, not going all "disco-muscles" on you but biceps felt great today. Got an extra Chin-up out which if you've read through this you'll know that was a major staller.

I've added extra weight to my Deads and to be honest, my back feels good but my grip goes first. Had a weird sensation after training when i went for a pi$$. I don't know if i was stood at a strange angle but my back went into a spasm. I [email protected] myself!!!

I'm working today so food planned out and should be 100%. I was off yesterday and did partake in a bit of pork pie with my lunch and cheesecake after my evening meal. Oh well.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Grip is a ****ter mate, what grip you using? You use chalk or straps or anything? Well done on getting up n bank hol mate! Dedication!!!

Champions aren't born there made in gyms!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Grip is a ****ter mate, what grip you using? You use chalk or straps or anything? Well done on getting up n bank hol mate! Dedication!!!
> 
> Champions aren't born there made in gyms!!!


No straps or chalk, i go au-natural!!!!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tues 5th and Wed 6th June: Rest Days

I was going to train this morning but had a little bit of a late night last night. Back on it tomorrow, might get cardio in Friday but definately a third lifting day Saturday.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thurs 7th June: Legs/Shoulders

1 set of Front Squats

2 sets of Dumbbell Squats

Leg Extensions

Military Press

Lat Raises

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE, SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE, SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE session, really mad with myself.

Struggled to get up out of bed, started with Front Squats, didn't "feel" it. Decided then to go for Dumbbell Squats as the extra 5kg weights i bought could allow me to really build the bars up. I completed 2 more sets but grip was going before legs. Disappointed!!!

Went on to Leg Extensions which felt better, i do love the feeling in my quads.

Went onto Military Press and knocked out 3x10 which although i was happy with, i feel i cheated a little as i am usually a bit more fatigued by then. I've decided next week to switch to Seated Dumbbell Press instead, i usually get a better range of motion with these.

Finished off with Lat Raises, they were fairly solid.

I'm just going to put it down to a poor session. Hopefully Saturday will be better.

On a more positive note, food continues to be good.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Thurs 7th June: Legs/Shoulders
> 
> 1 set of Front Squats
> 
> ...


Everyone has off days!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Saturday 9th June: Rest Day

Went out last night, couldn't train this morning.

Dont wanna talk about it.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 11th June: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

New week, new start. Disappointed with last weeks training. I only got 2 lifting days and no cardio in but oh well.

Session this morning was good, felt strong. I really added some extra weight to my Barbell Curls and although my form was slightly compromised, by the end my biceps were blitzed. I think i'll continue this way for a while to hopefully really shock them into growth.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Consider me subbed mate

Il have a better look tonight when i got a bit more time


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You look like you need motivation.










Thought I'd get them done professionally, after all that hard work i thought i'd treat myself  .

But in all seriousness, you do look like you need some motivation. Maybe try and find a gym partner? I just got one today and has one of the best leg workouts I've ever had. Oh, and EAT MORE!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Jux said:


> You look like you need motivation.
> 
> Yeah i agree on eating more, i want to keep lean over the Summer then watch me go over Winter!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe with a few more people posting in here now it will keep you going mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Told you more people would be in ere soon! Just keep up the good work mate!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty sure it is but is that you in your avi ?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah its me mate :whistling:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Dizzeel love the signature!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Same man its brilliant wee quote i think!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuesday 12th June: Cardio

Day off work and unusually for me, missus was working. Had day to myself so had a decent heavybag and kettlebell session. I was going to hit the skipping rope but as i have a heavy legs day tomorrow, i don't want tight calfs.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 13th June: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Leg Extensions

Calf Raises

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press

Lateral Raises

Good session, loving squats and extensions at the moment.

My inabilty to count also gave me an unexpected boost today as well. If you've read through this you'll know i have a love/hate relationship with Lunges. I love doing them but hate the DOMs in my ass cheeks the day after. I have therefore always gone a little lighter on them.

Anyway, i did my Lunges today and thought "Fook me, these are hard today", my grip was tested and my balance had to be A1 throughout. I still knocked a couple more reps out over the 3 sets though. It wasn't until I was unloading the Dumbbells for my Leg Extensions i realised i'd had an extra 4kg on each Dumbbell!!!!!!!!!! What a knobhead.

Thanks for the guys who've taken 5 minutes to read through all this sh1te, i do appreciate any comments/suggestions.

Thanks Mike for your continued support.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

DOMS in ass cheeks!!!!!!!!

By rights i should be able to crack walnuts in dem bad boys


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Doms? whats this mean lol?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Friday 15th June: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Seated French Press

Much better session than last Chest and Tri's session where i was in a little pain. Although my leg and ass DOM's were still there, i spent 5 minutes warming my Triceps up which gave me real grief last time.

Bench Press was good, i felt like i was really driving the weight up GGGGGGRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

Flyes were okay, i'm going to check form and see if i'm going too heavy but not using correct technique, i'll be back to confirm.

Dips with extra weight were good as were Skull's and French Press, in fact i felt i could have gone heavier on Frenchies.

Run out of time for Diamond Pressups but good session none the less.

Food has been good, eating a bit more as it looks unlikely i'll be getting my torso out this Summer!!!!

England match tonight in pub, can't guarantee they wont be beer and nibbles however i'm working tomorrow so can't go too mad.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 18th June: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Nice session, nice and heavy (for me) on Deads, Chin Ups stayed the same but i have recently made gains so not too disappointed.

I had increased my Bent Over Row weight but i feel my form had gone to pot. I dropped the weight back down to get a more controlled pull, better range of motion and more squeeze at the top. See how this goes.

On a complete opposite way of thinking, i am going extra heavy on Barbell Curls. I'm really trying to blast the biceps even if the bar goes up with a bit of help from leaning back a touch.

Strict form on Seated Hammer Curls, these were brutal but it felt good.

Food and drink had been a bit poor since Friday night, will be a lot stricter over this coming week and put some extra time into my cardio.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good session mate! The 3 big ones for back, chins bor and deads! All at the crack of dawn you must be mad, you deserve a pig out lol!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers Mike you Superstar


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuesday 19th June

Rest day but me and missus took Mother-in-laws dogs out for 5 mile walk


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 20th June:Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Leg Extensions

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press

Lateral Raises

Short but good session, Im finding that i can get more weight up on my Front Squats when i swing the weight up to my chest with my palms facing me. It's almost like the ultimate cheat barbell curl but it gets the weight up there. Before, i used to have my palms facing away and i found that much more difficult.

With my Lunges i went back down to my proper weight and found these okay. Last week i was unable to add up correctly and found i was lunging with a lot more kg than i had previously worked with.

Leg Extensions were ace. It's a bit weird but i love looking at my quads working when doing these, nearly gives me a hard-on!!!!

My Shoulder Pressing also felt very "manly", completed 3 x 10 so ready to up the weight next session.

Finished off with Lat Raises, shoulder's were fried!!!!!!

After that i went into the garden and watered the plants. My legs were like jelly, felt wrong but very right.

Foods been good, stayed at home for last nights England game but had a few friends over. I drank lime and water and made the excuse i was working today which is right. I could have had a couple of beers but i wanted to lay off it and be A1 for this mornings session. Right decision.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mate cant get any shorter than my leg session yesterday like

Squats

Calve Raises

Leg Press

Short and sweet felt more from that than I did from my usual leg routine lol


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Mate cant get any shorter than my leg session yesterday like
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


I agree that if the intensity is there, short and sweet can be beneficial


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Gonna stick to that and add in SLDL's in to hit the hammys and make that my regular routine I hate doing legs and i quite enjoyed that last night so gonna stick to it i think


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Aaahhhh man i love a good leg session.

Not a fan of SLDL's. I do them but they feel all wrong. If i had the time i would have stuck some in this morning.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I like them better than hamstring curls, Knees dodgy when i do them for some reason


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> I like them better than hamstring curls, Knees dodgy when i do them for some reason


Cant do Hammy Curls when training at home so SLDL's it is.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fri 22nd June: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Skull Crushers

Seated French Press

****Barbell Curls!!!!!!****

Good session on bench with heavy Dumbbell Press. I lightened the weight on Flyes because i think i was increasing the weight too quickly and losing sight of form. I now feel much happier with these and felt the muscles work much much more.

I then for some reason went onto Skull Crushers then French Presses and missed out my usual Dips. These two exercises really blitzed my Triceps.

I then decided to finish off with some moderately heavy Barbell Curls keeping form 100% and did 16/12/9 reps.

Overall a slightly disjointed session but quite enjoyable.

Cheated a bit last night, the missus went to Morrisons and bought some cheap doughnuts that were going out of date the next day. I'll hold my hands up and say i knocked 3 back!!!!!!

Out tonight with missus for a meal, i'll try and keep it clean and as i'm working tomorrow they'll be little or no booze.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Fri 22nd June: Chest/Tri's
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


Good session doughnut boy!

I always do flys light mate, I use my presses to grow so stay heavier on them and just use flys to shape so keep lighter and use strict form!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday 25th June: Legs/Shoulders

Front Squats

Lunges

Straight Leg Deadlift

Leg Extensions

Seated Military Press

Lateral Raises

Swapped my sessions up a bit. On Thursday i'm at Donington driving the new Toyota Sports Car so i didn't want leg DOMS. I thought getting legs out of the way on Monday would be better.

Overall twas a good session. Busy Bee at work so might come back and add some more detail later.

P.S Food good - no doughnuts Mike :tt2:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wed 27th June: Back/Bi's

**LIGHTWEIGHT** Deadlift

Chin ups

**LIGHTWEIGHT** Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

**LIGHTER!!!!** Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Decent session. If you've read the post above, you'll probably guess why i went a bit light on 3 exercises. Basically the track day at Donington is going to be sssssssoooooooooo good. The last thing i want is DOMS or a tweaked muscle to ruin what is going to be an ace day.

What i did do today when i went lighter was to reduce recovery times to 30 seconds. Still pretty brutal i can tell you.

Played football last night, had a decent workout and scored a few!!!!

Food has been okayish!!!!!

My Dad retired yesterday (he's been with the same company 30 years) so at lunchtime me, my missus and my mum went over to a suprise buffet for him where he works. Sorry to say there were a couple of quiche slices, sausage rolls and cake consumed.

Oh well, he doesn't retire every day. Food will be A1 today.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Knackered from thursday so didn't train friday. Friday at work was a mare, ended up working very late so haven't trained this morning either. Foods been all over.

New week, new start.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 2nd July: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

RIGHT DAZ YOU MUTHAFUNKER, BACK ON IT!!!!!

Good session to be fair............. focussed, driven and hard.

Deads felt good although grip let me down on last reps. Chins were decidedly average, feel a bit heavier and form suffered a bit to pull me up.

Bent Over Rows felt good but need to keep focus on form. I could easily go heavier but using extra momentum. Ego left at door!!!

Loving, loving, loving Pron Reverse Curls, really feels like its hitting my back. It's all in my head but i'm sure I can feel my back actually widen when performing these!!!!

Disco exercises were good, Barbell Curl was solid and Hammers were quality. Read somewhere about a guy using the back of his bench to do Preacher Curls. To be honest that's not something i've done in the past but may mix my Bicep session up a little.

Food was pretty $hit yesterday but back on track today. I have to remain focussed that im trying to add height and bulk


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Mon 2nd July: Back/Bi's
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Wtf? What exercises are you doing to get taller?

Good session mate, glad your back on form! What are prone reverse curls then?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Wtf? What exercises are you doing to get taller?
> 
> Good session mate, glad your back on form! What are prone reverse curls then?


Fu(k me Mike, i meant weight. Thats what happens when im trying to work and log at the same time. I also meant Prone Reverse Flyes which i did log in my initial breakdown of exercises. I do appreciate that you actually read through my ramblings, cheers :beer:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wednesday 4th July: Legs

Front Squats

Leg Extensions

SLDL

Lunges

Calf Raises

Had a shorter session today and concentrated purely on legs. Might add a few shoulder exercises in later in the week. Felt good, got the old jelly legs when going up and down the stairs afterwards.

Made a decision that on my 40 birthday im going to be in the best shape of my life. From August the 5th this year i have 365 days to sculpt myself into a Greek god. I'm in two minds to put it as my status on Facebook for all my friends and family to see. I might promise to pose for some pics on my 40th to see how far i can go with a years solid eating and training. Leave that one with me.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Get some pics on your 39th and 40th, and if you can find a picture from your 38th, throw that up too. Year by year progress is generally easier to see than week by week or month by month.

Youre better fiving yourself a long term goal like you are, as opposed to 'i wanna get massive and ripped before my holiday, i leave a week on friday'. There are too many people like that on here lol


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Thursday 5th July: Shoulders

Seated Dumbbell Press

Lateral Raises

Front Raises

Various Kettlebell exercises

10 minutes skipping

Knocked an extra session in this morning to make up for lack of shoulder exercises the day before. Went a bit heavier than normal on my Shoulder Press and only knocked out reps of 6/5/3/3.

After knocking out some strict form Lat Raises and Front Raises i messed around with my 16kg kettlebell (named Olga) She got me nice and sweaty and i thought i might totally destroy my calves with a session of skipping. They still felt a little sore from yesterdays Calf Raises so theres a good chance i wont be able to walk tomorrow. Happy Days!!!!

Food has been solid. Eyes on the prize (becoming a old git next August)


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Get some pics on your 39th and 40th, and if you can find a picture from your 38th, throw that up too. Year by year progress is generally easier to see than week by week or month by month.
> 
> Youre better fiving yourself a long term goal like you are, as opposed to 'i wanna get massive and ripped before my holiday, i leave a week on friday'. There are too many people like that on here lol


Good idea Shaun, i'll definately do that.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> Fu(k me Mike, i meant weight. Thats what happens when im trying to work and log at the same time.:


Was just checking lol, couldn't tell if you was a midget by your pic? :thumb:


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Was just checking lol, couldn't tell if you was a midget by your pic? :thumb:


only 5'8" so no giant, would love to do exercises to give me an extra inch or two

jelqing?????


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Bollax, forgot im off tomorrow for my daughters birthday, will struggle to get a session in.

I absolutely refuse to train on a Sunday, its my only lie in.

So 2 lifting days and one part lifting/part cardio session. Could be better/could be worse.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> would love an extra inch or two


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 9th July: Back/Bi's

Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Hammer Curls

Good session, arms felt like jelly and sort of numb when in the shower. Nice buzz!!!! I usually get this sort of feeling in my legs after a strong leg session.

Knocked a couple more reps out on Deadlift, Chins were okay. Tried my last set with hands much closer together, almost touching, fook me that was hard.

Kept with a sensible weight for my Bent Over Rows but form was spot on - happy Daz. Reverse Flyes are still my faves, will be adding more weight next week as i knocked out 10/10/10.

I was going to swap Barbell Curls for Preacher Curls but was up against the clock so rather than pi$$ing about with my bench and experimenting with weight i just went with normal EZ Bar Curls. Went for form over weight. Felt good. Finished off with Seated Hammer Curls, they really blitzed my biceps, felt hardcore.

Food been pretty good, I even kept away from eating $hit at my daughters birthday party while all the other parents were troughing the bits the kids hadn't eaten.

I worked yesterday and one of the young technicians came in to pick up some tools. Seems he has a day pass to his gym and asked if I wanted to train with him. We've arranged Wednesday. I had to laugh when i said that it would be a legs and shoulders day for me, he said he hardly does his legs as he's always on his feet!!!!!! Oh dear - could be interesting training cos i've got the feeling he'll be doing 8 types of curls.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Tues 10th July: Cardio baby!!!

Wife was working in the morning and it was my day off. Hit the heavy bag and did 8 x 3 minute "rounds" - got a good sweat up and then finished with some skipping exercises.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Training at a gym with a workmate tonight (Wed), legs and shoulders. Will update in the morning.

Quite looking forward to it. Missus has already said she hopes i don't get the gym bug back after spending loads on home gym equipment!!!!!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Wed 11th July: Legs/Shoulders

BACK Squats

PROPER Leg Extensions

Hamstring Curls

Walking Lunges

Calf Raises

Seated Military Press

Rear Deltoid Cable Flyes

Lateral Raises

Shrugs

Get me!!!!!! A proper gym session!!!

Had a decent workout with Nathan, i'm typing this the next morning and i've already seen him, he's got serious DOMS ha ha ha.

To be fair he was quite open-minded because he's quite young and new to training. I can't help feeling that left to his own devices he would have spent all session curling and bench pressing.

Got me thinking about starting back up at a gym, the way i see it the pros and cons are as follows...........

***PROS***

More weight although i could buy more weight for home

Racks for squatting, no room in my garage for a rack

Specialist machines im struggling to replicate in the garage

The atmosphere

Eye candy!!!!!

***CONS***

Time - Impact on family time, I like what i do now which is train before the rest of the house rise.

Money - not so much the monthly membership but more the money i'll have wasted to deck out the garage.

Sh1t!!!!!!!!!! The pros outweigh the cons, serious thinking time i reckon.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

*Friday the 13th *of July: Chest/Tri's

Bench Press

Bench Flyes

Dips

Skull Crushers

Seated French Press

Diamond Press Ups

Decebt session eventually. Bench Press was disappointing, i struggled on my 3rd set only knocking out 5 reps. Last week i'd done 8. Flyes were good, good solid form with decent weight. Really felt it working the muscles. Did my dips on the end of a bench purely because i couldn't be ****d going into the dining room and performing them on chairs. I found these pretty easy but knocked 10/10/10 out with 30 seconds rest.

Blitzed my Tri's with Skull Crushers, French Press and Diamond Press, all good.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Probably struggled with bench cozy you did a bit more on your shoulders at the gym yesterday mate.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mon 16th July: Back/Bi's

**LIGHT** Deadlift

Chin ups

Bent Over Row

Prone Reverse Flyes

Barbell Curls

Seated Hammer Curls

Back was a bit niggly when i got up so went light on Deads but knocked out 10/10/10 high intensity reps with little rest. Chins slowly improving : )

Did my Bent Over Rows again with weight aimed at 100% form rather than breaking records. Dont know if theres any advantage doing 1 armed dumbbell rows, just seems to add more time to my workout so i'll carry on with these.

I don't have to tell you, dear diary, that my Prone Reverse Flyes were epic - love love love em!!!

Barbell Curls were good, maintained great form and did 10/10/10 so extra weight next session.

Hammer Curls were a killer but loved the pump afterwards, felt great.

Food has been good, keeping a bit of definition but THINK i'm growing, could be my dodgy mirror.

On a side note, its been announced the big big boss is coming over for a meeting at 12:30. He hardly ever comes but we've been told we all have to be on site - doubt its for a pay rise!!!! shhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttteeeeeeee


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

just been made redundant - our dealership is closing


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

superdazzler said:


> just been made redundant - our dealership is closing


That's shot mate sorry to hear that!


----------

